# Blue 1952 Schwinn Starlet



## baronvoncatania (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a 1952 Schwinn Starlet in a light blue with white trim and I'm confused because I can'not find any literature that shows a starlet in blue for that year.

I checked Schwinn ads and none of them list blue as a color offered.

I don't have a photo of bike or the serial# handy but I did look it up and it was manufactured in May of 1952

The paint is original and bike is a solid 9 condition out of 10. Decal are darkened with age and are original.

Anyone know why this bike came in blue?

Thanks  jim c


----------



## baronvoncatania (Sep 18, 2013)

*Bummer*

Is no one familiar with Schwinn colors for the starlet in 52?


----------



## jpromo (Sep 18, 2013)

That would be powder blue. Also, the catalogs don't always mention all available colors or options in every ad. Sounds like a nice bike; you should get a picture up!


----------



## schwinnderella (Sep 18, 2013)

Post the serial number and a picture and you will get a answer. Are you aware that some serial numbers repeat? Perhaps it is a later year.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Sep 18, 2013)

*Will get picture up*

Thanks for the replies!

 I will get picture up hopefully for tomorrow. The bike is so nice that I stored it in my attic in my Victorian era house, very steep attic stairs. But I will haul it down and photograph it tonight and post with serial number.

I really appreciate the info! My daughter is going to inherit this bike.

jim c massachustts


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 18, 2013)

jpromo said:


> ...Also, the catalogs don't always mention all available colors or options in every ad.




+100...  

And the resources we are all referencing certainly do not encapsulate every single piece of written sales literature that existed 65 years ago! 

I have seen a blue with white trim Starlet, and I have seen a chartreuse with black trim Starlet.  When a bike is obviously original, it is time to believe your eyes over the folklore that gets passed around as "fact".


----------



## baronvoncatania (Sep 18, 2013)

*Will photgraph tonight*

Thanks for info! This is one of the really good bikes I had the sense enough to keep. I stupidly let go of so many others!

Am psyching myself for carrying bike down two flights of very steep stairs. Can DO!

JIM C.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 18, 2013)

Jim,

Take your camera to the bike.  No need of taking any unnecessary risks just to please a few tire kickers.  As Doug says, trust your eyes for what's there rather than relying on 65 year old literature that's probably only partly there.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Sep 19, 2013)

*Starlet Pictures*

I did It! got the bike out, put air in the tires, and took the pictures. It needed to be done the tires were totally flat, and their original white wall typhoons. I didn't want them cracking.

The bike now resides in the master bedroom! Anyhow the serial# is C27522 and it's more of a darker blue than I described.

I showed it to my daughter and she admired it.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Sep 19, 2013)

*Confirming date*

Hi 

Could someone confirm date on this bike? the serial# isc27522 I trying to location the list of s/ns I know it's around somewhere.

Thanks jim c


----------



## jkent (Sep 19, 2013)

1957 if I'm not mistaken. 
http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...ffbUN73ap4XmxAsO5tdV4yrQ&ust=1379690215075644
1952 Had different light on front fender and different paint.


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 19, 2013)

baronvoncatania said:


> Hi
> 
> Could someone confirm date on this bike? the serial# isc27522 I trying to location the list of s/ns I know it's around somewhere.
> 
> Thanks jim c




It looks to me like a picture perfect all original '52 Starlet in blue with white trim, in exceptionally nice condition.


----------



## schwinnderella (Sep 19, 2013)

I believe the serial number indicates this could be a 52,53, or 57. In 1957 the starlet did have a blue available but in a much lighter color than the color appears in your pictures. I do not know what year it is ,but assuming the color in the pictures is true to the actual color I would think it is a 52 or 53 in a color not recorded in the catalogs.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Sep 19, 2013)

*Thank-you*

Thank you so much everyone!

 I really appreciate the help and the fact that it is now out of the attic and in a more accessable spot.

The tires are inflated and I cleaned it up like it should be.

Thanks again.   jim c


----------

